

KPCB Launches $250 Million sFund Initiative for Social Web Entrepreneurs - razin
http://www.kpcb.com/news/article.php?id=2010_10_21_sfund_launch

======
SabrinaDent
_To receive a faster and more direct response, please identify an
entrepreneur, CEO, or executive in your network who has worked with KPCB and
get a referral directly into our partnership._

Well that's not very social.

